# chisme



## krolaina

hola a todos,

Un chisme se dice cuando tienes un cotilleo que contar a alguien (tengo que contarte un chisme). También se usa para referirse a un objeto viejo o inservible verdad? (el jarrón que me regaló tu madre es un chisme). Usáis la palabra chisme en estos sentidos? qué otras formas de decir "cotilleo" conocéis? lo usaríais como sinónimo de algo que no sirve? uy  qué de preguntas! Gracias como siempre!


----------



## Kong Ze

Casualmente hay una campaña que reivindica el uso de la palabra "chisme" en vez del anglicismo "gadget" (otras alternativas serían artilugio, dispositivo, cacharro,...):

http://lafragua.blogspot.com/2006/01/una-campaa-personal-opinin-en-todas.html

Personalmente, "chisme" me suena un poco a guasa, igual que "cacharro".

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

La palabra "gadget" no la he usado en mi vida, y de los dos significados más conocidos de "chisme", el que más utilizo es el de "cotilleo", el otro rara vez.


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo igual. El único gadget que he dicho en español en mi vida es "el inspector Gadget". Chisme lo uso como sinónimo cotilleo la mayor parte de las veces, y como pequeño cacharro inservible alguna que otra vez


----------



## Kong Ze

diegodbs said:
			
		

> La palabra "gadget" no la he usado en mi vida


 
Yo tampoco, sin embargo parece que en el entorno de la electrónica y los aparatejos se usa bastante. Si buscamos "gadget" en Google (marcando "sólo páginas en español" e indicando que ignore al personaje de animación "-inspector"  ), vemos que aparecen varios cientos de miles de páginas. Uno de los sitios donde aparece es en la versión en español de la wikipedia (como sinónimo de "gizmo"  ).


----------



## lazarus1907

Synonym, quieres decir, ¿no? Porque ambas palabras son inglesas, no españolas.

El texto ha sido copiado casi palabra por palabra de la versión inglesa, por cierto. Se ve que el ingenioso "creador" de este artículo decidió, no sólo que la palabra era española, sino que si en inglés era sinónimo de "gizmo", también lo sería en español; si hubieran incluído "machine" en la lista original, igual lo hubiera dejado sin traducir en un arrebato técnico. En Wikipedia puede escribir al que se le se antoje (yo mismo, si quiero), así que no seré yo el que considere los artículos de esta página de internet como una autoridad en lengua española.

La definición de la real acade... del Wikipedia (¡qué coincidencia lo que se parece a la versión inglesa!):


> Un gadget o gizmo es un dispositivo que tiene un propósito y una función específicos, generalmente de pequeñas proporciones, práctico y a la vez novedoso.
> 
> A gadget or gizmo is a device that has a useful specific purpose and function. Gadgets tend to be more unusual or cleverly designed than normal technology.


----------



## Fernando

Vale, lazarus, pero no creo que Kong Ze defienda a Wiki como autoridad. Simplemente que se usa. Si compras un teléfono móvil te dirán que tiene muchos "gayes". Efectivamente estoy de acuerdo con todos los que habéis comentado que es una j***ez su uso.


----------



## concierto2004

Yo uso la expresión ¡Cuántos chismes! cuando busco una cosa entre muchas cosas, sean viejas o no.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Aquí, en mi ciudad, creo que sólo usamos "chisme" como sinónimo de cotilleo. Algo que contar, una murmuración, puede ser o no falso y puede o no tener intención de dañar a alguien  
No conozco más significados para "chisme".

PD. Chic@s, por favor no escribamos en inglés, que no queremos que nos regañen


----------



## concierto2004

La RAE dice


*chisme**. **1.* Noticia verdadera o falsa, o comentario con que generalmente se pretende indisponer a unas personas con otras o se murmura de alguna.*2.* Baratija o trasto pequeño.~* de vecindad.**1.* El que versa sobre algo de poca importancia.

Sinónimos de 1. chismorreo, murmuración, comadreo, habladuría 

Sinónimos de 2. Bártulo y los que propone Kong Ze


----------



## Just_Wil

He escuchado la palabra "cotilleo", pero me parece más que hace referencia a un "chisme" que a otro cosa.


----------



## Sofia29

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Aquí, en mi ciudad, creo que sólo usamos "chisme" como sinónimo de cotilleo. Algo que contar, una murmuración, puede ser o no falso y puede o no tener intención de dañar a alguien
> No conozco más significados para "chisme".


 
Yo tampoco.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

Yo utilizo más bien _chismorreo_ o _habladuría_s
Y _chisme _lo guardo para las cosas viejas, feas e inútiles
_Gadget_, por culpa del dichoso profesor, pero también por culpa de Kit (El coche fantástico, ¿os acordáis?) lo uso (poco) para los chismes tecnológicos que no son completamente inútiles pero que tampoco son imprescindibles.

Hasta otra


----------



## Kong Ze

Fernando said:
			
		

> Vale, lazarus, pero no creo que Kong Ze defienda a Wiki como autoridad. Simplemente que se usa.


 Exacto. Ni uso la palabreja ni defiendo que se use, todo lo contrario, lo que hago es comentar que hay gente que lo hace, y que tenemos varias alternativas en nuestra lengua.

Saludos

Añado: Nunca se me ocurriría considerar la Wikipedia como autoridad normativa de nada. Sí me parece un reflejo interesante de una realidad.


----------



## mariposita

> Si compras un teléfono móvil te dirán que tiene muchos "gayes".


 
Qué significa _gayes_?


----------



## paprika

¡Te tengo un chisme buenísimo!
Sólo lo usamos para dar una noticia igualmente si es verdadera o falsa aunque la mayoría de las veces la usamos cuando alguien nos lo contó y no estamos seguros de sí es verdad o no.
"Cotilleo" no lo había escuchado nunca. ¿Será porque soy mexicana?
En México le damos sólo el uso que mencione arriba.
Saludos a todos,


----------



## diegodbs

mariposita said:
			
		

> Qué significa _gayes_?


 
"gayes" es la pronunciación a la española de la palabra inglesa "gadgets". El sonido "dge" no existe en castellano, y se pronunciaría "ye".
La terminación "ts" no se pronuncia en castellano, y diríamos "s".

El resultado final de la pronunciación es: gayes.


----------



## Alicia Translator

Yo conozco mucha gente que utiliza "gadget". En concreto son gente metida en historias de informática o que les encantan los teléfonos móviles "con muchos gadgets". Lo usan muchísimo (y yo siempre lo he oído pronunciado "gayets"). No digo que esté bien ni lo defiendo. Pero se usa, eso desde luego, y sobre todo en círculos informáticos y de tecnología (por lo menos por mi experiencia... estoy tan rodeada de "frikis informáticos" que de vez en cuando a mí también se me escapa lo de "gayets"!!!).


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, diegodbs. Efectivamente alguno llega a decir "gayets" con gran esfuerzo y algún escupitajo de más.


----------



## Jellby

Yo antes lo transcribiría como "gaches".

En cuanto a "chisme", yo lo uso poco, pero para mí significa las dos cosas que dice el DRAE.


----------



## mariposita

> "gayes" es la pronunciación a la española de la palabra inglesa "gadgets".


 
Ah, claro. Nunca la he escuchado... 

Lo que sí he escuchado en este contexto es "aparato." Se usa más o menos como usamos _gadget_ en inglés.


----------



## albastrea101

Hola a todos,

    Que puede significar "chisme" en el siguiente contexto:

     "Entonces puso el seguro al chisme y probo a disparar contra el muro mas lejano".

     Se refiere a la pistola? (seguro de la pistola) 
     Saludos,

             Albastrea


----------



## Ushuaia

En este contexto, "el chisme" = "el objeto" = "la cosa".
En efecto, se refiere a la pistola, yo creo que de modo peyorativo...

(Y el DRAE no está en desacuerdo:

chisme.

2. m. coloq. Baratija o trasto pequeño.)


----------



## albastrea101

Gracias Ushuaia,

    A ver como voy a traducir esto en rumano.
    Saludos,
           Albastrea


----------



## Ushuaia

Ah, yo te ayudaría (a traducirlo al rumano) pero justo tengo cosas que hacer...


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela usamos la palabra chisme en la forma que indica la acepción 1 del RAE.


----------



## chics

Cintia&Martine said:


> _Gadget_, por culpa del dichoso profesor, pero también por culpa de Kit (El coche fantástico, ¿os acordáis?) lo uso (poco) para los chismes tecnológicos que no son completamente inútiles pero que tampoco son imprescindibles.


...o inútiles, directamente. Un significado opuesto al que tiene en inglés. Por cierto, por aquí pronunciamos "gáchet", con _ch_.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que *chisme *,aparte de los usos que habéis comentado, se usa también para cualquier aparato, no necesariamente inservible ni inútil, cuyo nombre no recuerdas o no sabes.
Por ejemplo, una persona mayor que no está al día de la tecnología moderna puede hablar de un " chisme para oír música" ( el ipod) o el "chisme para medirse la tensión"  y este último le es muy útil.


----------



## Mangato

Y los que son aficionados a los chismes son unos *chismosos*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ya , hombre gato, deja el chisme por favor 

Con respecto a la pregunta de Albastre101
"Entonces puso el seguro al chisme y probo a disparar contra el muro mas lejano".

me parece que lo usan para nombrar el arma, podría ser, pero sin mucha importancia, no sé si me explico.
Por ejemplo:
Dispara ese chisme = Dispara esa bicha = dispara esa cosa.

Es lo único que se me ocurre respecto a esa frase.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

albastrea101 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Que puede significar "chisme" en el siguiente contexto:
> 
> "Entonces puso el seguro al chisme y probo a disparar contra el muro mas lejano".
> 
> Se refiere a la pistola? (seguro de la pistola)
> Saludos,
> 
> Albastrea


 
La verdad es extraño porque para disparar un chisme (arma del tipo que sea) hay que quitarle el seguro, porque con el puesto no dispara, salvo para comprobar que el tiro no salía.


----------



## Ushuaia

Muy buena observación, Mangato. ¡Sos el primero que leyó (LEYÓ) el contexto!
Me pregunto, ¿estaría tratando de suicidarse con un tiro por la culata?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> La verdad es extraño porque para disparar un chisme (arma del tipo que sea) hay que quitarle el seguro, porque con el puesto no dispara, salvo para comprobar que el tiro no salía.


 
Para comprobar si le servia el seguro , al chisme ese...


----------

